# Canadian Plumber Working in the US?



## brian1115 (May 15, 2016)

Hi I am a 3rd year apprentice in Local 46 and I want to move to the US for work. I called some of the unions in Florida and they say they will accept my transfer from my local. None of the unions I spoke with including my own can provide me with any information as to what visa or permit I am required to have to work in the US, if any at all. I called the US Embassy in Toronto and their answering machine says that Canadians can work in the US for up to 6 months provided they have proof of employment and Canadian Citizenship. Has anyone on the forum done this switch before either through United Association or an independent company? If so can you please provide me with what you needed to make the switch?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Trump says no more immigrants! Beat it, Canuck. We're going to build a wall! The Queen will pay for it!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

rwh said:


> Trump says no more immigrants! Beat it, Canuck. We're going to build a wall! The Queen will pay for it!


your not too far from the truth, with the new liberal canadian prime minister, they are taking in a huge amount of syrian terrorist immigrants( probably why the canadian citizen arent too happy) that will try to sneak into the USA from our northen boarder...


----------



## THE_ORANGE (Sep 9, 2016)

Coming from someone who voted for his party... the new prime minister is a clown.
Please take me too, I promise to use primer on all my pvc and conceal or open carry where allowed.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

THE_ORANGE said:


> Coming from someone who voted for his party... the new prime minister is a clown.
> Please take me too, I promise to use primer on all my pvc and conceal or open carry where allowed.


from what I read online, the Canadian citizens are in the same boat as us, a corrupt government that wants to do for itself and screw the people...I believe its pretty hard to own firearms in Canada??? any input on that..its a good thing we have it in the constitution , but its getting ripped apart by present government a$$holes...TRUMP 2016.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Captainsoap64 (Aug 31, 2016)

brian1115 said:


> Hi I am a 3rd year apprentice in Local 46 and I want to move to the US for work. I called some of the unions in Florida and they say they will accept my transfer from my local. None of the unions I spoke with including my own can provide me with any information as to what visa or permit I am required to have to work in the US, if any at all. I called the US Embassy in Toronto and their answering machine says that Canadians can work in the US for up to 6 months provided they have proof of employment and Canadian Citizenship. Has anyone on the forum done this switch before either through United Association or an independent company? If so can you please provide me with what you needed to make the switch?
> 
> Thanks, Brian


Brian is their work going on in the 6?
is 46 having an intake in march?
as to your question apply for a work visa I assume
I'm from Oshawa Im looking to find work in Toronto.


----------



## brian1115 (May 15, 2016)

Captainsoap64 said:


> Brian is their work going on in the 6?
> is 46 having an intake in march?
> as to your question apply for a work visa I assume
> I'm from Oshawa Im looking to find work in Toronto.



It depends what type of work you want to do. If you can work residential there is a lot of work currently. If its commercial i hear its starting to pick up. The best thing to do is to call the union and ask a BA.


----------



## quickplumb (May 27, 2016)

Trumps Won !! Now it will become difficult for immigrants to work in US.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

quickplumb said:


> Trumps Won !! Now it will become difficult for immigrants to work in US.


Good, let American citizens get jobs back first..then as more jobs come along and our country recovers from 8 years of this idiot in the white house , have legal immigration to only those that will contribute and work into the United States................NO FREE HAND OUTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE_ORANGE (Sep 9, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> from what I read online, the Canadian citizens are in the same boat as us, a corrupt government that wants to do for itself and screw the people...I believe its pretty hard to own firearms in Canada??? any input on that..its a good thing we have it in the constitution , but its getting ripped apart by present government a$$holes...TRUMP 2016.........:thumbsup:


Wow... Trump won. Not what I expected or really wanted because I figured the world would implode.

Unlike all the crybabies I believe he won fair and square, everyone gets one vote, every adult man and woman is equal on election day except for people who aern't actually citizens. As our former Conservative prime minister said when he got booted last year "The people are never wrong." Democracy is not broken. The two party system maybe.... we have a 3 party and that doesn't really work well either.

To own firearms you have to complete a daylong course on non restricted for long guns, another for restricted which is pistols and semi auto assult rifles. 
The course is easy, I haven't done it but am planning to. A bunch of the other plumbers I work with are either hunters or recreational shooters.
Safe gun storage is also a big deal, all restricted guns must be registered and you're supposed to call the police and let them know if you leave home for the range with it and immediately bring it home and store it again.
We all know this doesn't help anything because criminals don't register handguns and carry them everywhere because they don't care about the law.

Sorry for the non plumbing topic but I don't see anyone else adding to this conversation.

If you want to work in the states then I would recommend trying to find an employer that will take you on before you go, you'll need work visa, green card, etc if you are not planning on becoming a citizen. If you're an apprentice I don't know how that would affect your hours and the blocks you have completed in Canada.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

THE_ORANGE said:


> Wow... Trump won. Not what I expected or really wanted because I figured the world would implode.
> 
> Unlike all the crybabies I believe he won fair and square, everyone gets one vote, every adult man and woman is equal on election day except for people who aern't actually citizens. As our former Conservative prime minister said when he got booted last year "The people are never wrong." Democracy is not broken. The two party system maybe.... we have a 3 party and that doesn't really work well either.
> 
> ...


The media has blown who Trump is way out of proportion and made hillbagger sound like mother Theresa...and she is NOT...he put on his game to win, now he can settle in and take care of business like a business person, you dont make billions if you were what the news media made him out to be...he stated what most of us where saying behind closed doors to each other, so that alone got people moving in his direction,,,one vote one person..maybe for the republican side, but the democrats have a long history of voter fraud, people voting multiple times and dead people voting..so ill give a 10% fraud amount to hillbagger, so deduct that amount from her total and thats what she legitimately got..


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Wait until the Keystone pipeline in Alberta gets going again the economy should pick up.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Once he starts rebuilding our infrastructure jobs should be plenty and the economy will start growing...


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Well the normal route to move down to the states from Canada is under the Nafta treaty, but plumbers aren't considered a needed trade in the US...but American plumbers can move to Canada using the Nafta treaty. 

I moved from Vancouver down to Nevada, just got my green card last month, it's definitely not easy we had a law firm handling the 2" of paperwork. Also consider when you move down here depending on how you get down you will have to file both American and Canadian taxes on all income. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you can save paying taxes to canada by renouncing your canadian citizenship...


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

illfixyourpipe said:


> Deleted spam


This thread is 8 years old, would you care to post an introduction?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Shadyear said:


> This thread is 8 years old, would you care to post an introduction?


That’s a year older than he is and 9 years since his mom was ran through the company Christmas party for $50.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

illfixyourpipe said:


> Can't get a straight answer from Americans. How surprising. FFS Losers


Didn't get answers here because this isn't a forum for immigration discussion you twat.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Double post


----------

